# Another board size question - 6'4 200lbs



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've searched and read, but i'm still not totally sure about what size board to get. I've only rented boards before in the 158-160cm length (and i don't think very wide) and i'm now looking to buy my first board.

I'm 6'4, 200lbs, and wear a size 14 Burton boot. So i know i need a wide board, but what length? From what i've read 160 seems a little short for me? But thats what i've ridden so far and they seemed fine to me. What will a longer board do for me? Should i shoot for the 162-164cm range?

I want an "all mountain" do all type board. I'm mostly goofy footed, but i occasionally ride switch for a bit, too. no tricks or anything, just cruising down mountains in the northeast.

What brands/models are recommended for my size and for a beginner price range? I'm mostly looking used so models a couple years old are good, too. I just can't get my head around all these options.


Thanks, all!


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

check the below link out for some board reviews.
Good Wood Men’s Snowboards Under $399

Make sure you go wide as toe/heel drag sucks.

I'm 6' and ride a 159W and a 164W. Being 6'4" just make sure you can have a wide enough binding stance to be stable on whatever board you buy.

Also check this one out: Arbor Roundhouse Snowboard - Snowboard Shop > Snowboards > Men's Snowboards


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You are fine with a 160cm board. That is actually right on the money for your measurements. You can even do a 159wide for that little extra control. You should go longer if you do mostly powder riding as they will give you better float. For all purpose though, definitely 159 or 160 both wide.

For your style, look for boards that are on the stiffer side. Some recommendations...

Rossignol One Mag

Rossignol Angus

Ride Control

K2 Format


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Wow REI has a 158cm 08/09 Ride Control for $175... i wish they had it locally, i'm going snowboarding this weekend! A guy on craigslist has a '07/08 Ride Control that he's asking $200 for. Thats obviously no good w/ the price above. I wonder if he'd come down a lot. Do you guys know if the model has changed much over the years?

Also what is considered a wide waist? The Ride Control is 25.2cm wide in the 158 length...

A local rental shop also has a used Burton Cruzer 158 for $220 w/ some Burton Progression bindings. These are the rental type bindings with the quick swivel adjustment for foot angle. I don't know if those are a good idea or not. This $220 is a fair deal for that?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

TXBDan said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Wow REI has a 158cm 08/09 Ride Control for $175... i wish they had it locally, i'm going snowboarding this weekend! A guy on craigslist has a '07/08 Ride Control that he's asking $200 for. Thats obviously no good w/ the price above. I wonder if he'd come down a lot. Do you guys know if the model has changed much over the years?
> 
> A local rental shop also has a used Burton Cruzer 158 for $220 w/ some Burton Progression bindings. These are the rental type bindings with the quick swivel adjustment for foot angle. I don't know if those are a good idea or not. This $220 is a fair deal for that?


Don't get the rentals whatever you do. Also, never, ever buy used boots. As for the Ride Control, it has not changed. I had a 2007 Ride Control and I loved it.

You know, come to think of it... I'm not sure if Ride Controls come in wide. Be sure to get a wide board. You need it for sure with your 14 size boots.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

hrmm well this shop loaded up w/ lots of gear and just went out of business. So its fairly low usage stuff. I got my boots there, brand new never used Burton Poacher ('09 models) for $49 because they were marked as rentals. They just never got rented out being 14s in the short time they were open.


So i called the shop. The board is a 159cm Wide. She said its a Burton Cruzer, but she said they are a special rental version. She said its a little more durable... Any idea what that means? Does it mean crappy and heavy? They also are selling only w/ the adjustable-angle bindings for $220.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

finding a reasonably priced semidirectional wide board isnt so easy.

I'm eyeballing the Sierra Crew now for $250... Any other ideas under $250ish? 

Thanks again


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

TXBDan said:


> hrmm well this shop loaded up w/ lots of gear and just went out of business. So its fairly low usage stuff. I got my boots there, brand new never used Burton Poacher ('09 models) for $49 because they were marked as rentals. They just never got rented out being 14s in the short time they were open.
> 
> 
> So i called the shop. The board is a 159cm Wide. She said its a Burton Cruzer, but she said they are a special rental version. She said its a little more durable... Any idea what that means? Does it mean crappy and heavy? They also are selling only w/ the adjustable-angle bindings for $220.


Heavy isn't necessarily a bad thing if you're looking for stability and stiffness for high speeds. Light boards tend to chatter more in chop when you are zipping through them, it can make picking your lean angle...interesting.

As for durability... I wouldn't pay the shopkeeper any mind. What matters is what kind of condition the board is in when you get it. All bindings should have adjustable angles, so ignore that too. Check the board out to see what condition its in and see if the bindings suck or not. $220 is only a so-so deal for a used set-up if the bindings are some crappy model. See if you can score the board for $100-$120 and get your own bindings.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I see.

Ah, i meant that the angle of the bindings is quick adjustable. A toothed round part is screwed to the board. Then the bindings have mating teeth that set on the board part at the right angle. Then like a quick lock cam locks them together. So to change the angel you lift up a little lever, turn it, lift off the binding, put it back on at a new angle, lock the cam, fold the lever down.

Yeh, i'm not totally sure about that deal. Not bad though i guess and i could pick it up tomorrow and ride it this weekend. for $220... tempting. Length and Width look perfect.. bindings should work and i guess easy adjustment is good for a beginner. Its a nondirectional board... its just a little ugly, but who cares i guess.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Where do you ride? Do you plan on riding switch or hitting the park?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

TXBDan said:


> I see.
> 
> Ah, i meant that the angle of the bindings is quick adjustable. A toothed round part is screwed to the board. Then the bindings have mating teeth that set on the board part at the right angle. Then like a quick lock cam locks them together. So to change the angel you lift up a little lever, turn it, lift off the binding, put it back on at a new angle, lock the cam, fold the lever down.
> .


This would make sense on a rental board which will have different people with different angles riding it every week, but isn't really that useful on a personal board that YOU are the only one riding.

My angles are stay at 12, -12 or 9,-9 depending on how dark it is when I screw the plates down :laugh:


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh and i forgot to mention that the rental board+bindings for $220 deal above, the condition looked really good.

I guess in my budget i underestimated how much bindings were so $220 is starting to sound better.


I live in Boston and ride in the Northeast. 

I guess "all mountain". i basically just have fun cruising down blues and sometimes blacks (but slowly and carefully). I won't have the skills to do any big jumps, grinds, etc for a long time so i'm not counting on that. i don't really want to either i guess. I just like going fast and carving around. Snowboard cross looks 10x more fun to me than the halfpipe  I do often ride switched, though. I feel pretty comfortable going both directions. Probably 66% normal and 33% switched.

Basically at my skill level, i don't want to rule out a whole lot. A good jack of all trades, master of none type board.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

From what you say, the board sounds like its in good condition, and you have boots already so that just leaves the bindings.

Crappy bindings won't ruin your day, but they will be a thorn in your side. Bad bindings can:
-Jam-up at times and won't latch
- Hold the boot poorly and have to be tightened so much that they affect circulation in your foot
- Break, effectively bringing your day to an end until you get new ones.
-Shift on you during runs if the plates or screws suck.

Bindings are expensive, but you want to be sure that you have a set that you won't have to worry about. What do they look like? What kind are they?


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

If you live in Boston, call Ski Market. They are going out of business. I don't know what they have left, but its worth calling around to the diff locations.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

^ha, thats exactly the place w/ the stuff i'm talking about. 

The bindings are Burton Progression: Burton Progression Custom Snowboard Bindings S at Levelninesports.com


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I am 6'2 230 and I dont think Id go with a 158 as my all mtn board. I think that maybe too small. I think you want to be between a 161 -163.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I've seen sizing charts based on weight and some based on height. What really matters here? I understand that we want a certain weight/surface area ratio to stay "afloat". so i guess weight? as long as your stance fits on the board ok? Plus a shorter board is easier for beginners right? I've never ridden anything longer than 160 so i don't know.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

If you have ridden boards around the 160 mark and have no problem then go for one of similar size, it will be easy to make short quick turns etc.A longer board will give you more speed, stability and momentum but will be better suited to longer less snappy turns and better for powder for sure.
At 6'3 250lb I ride a 172 which is great in powder and for big runs but it is kind of like being strapped to a plank if you want to get a bit more crazy in the park etc. For this reason I am going to buy a shorter more flexible board around 161 for that kind of stuff.
Having to own just 1 board you really need to weigh up what you can put up with, going slow in powder etc or being crap in the park which really comes back to where you have your fun on the mountain.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

The more specs i look at, the more i'm seeing that 'WIDE' versions are often less than 9mm wider than standard versions or other board's only width. I'm seeing waists normally from 251, often around 254. A 'WIDE' board such as the Sierra Crew is still only 259mm. 

is it THAT big of a deal? divided by two between the front and back and we're only talking like 3mm of overhand difference front and rear. 

This is complicated...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I like no more than a half inch over hang on both the toe and heel. Even a cm over that makes a difference. Toe and Heel drag is a killer. You'll be surprised at how much 4cm makes a difference.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Well i went all in and ordered a Sierra Crew 160W and some Ride RX bindings. Most of what was on sale was out of stock in my size so finally found a pretty sweet deal on the Ride RXs. 

I just got home from a weekend snowboarding trip. I think the post trip high made me place the order... doh.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Well i got the board and bindings a few days ago and just tried 'em out last night.

This is my first board so take my thoughts w/ a grain of salt, i'm probably easily impressed at this point.

First of all, this board+bindings is much lighter than the crappy rental setups (Burton Cruzers often). The first time i picked it up i was like wow. its also quite noticeable when you're scrambling skating around, stepping around w/ one foot in, flipping over on the ground, etc. its great.

Its a lot more flexible than i was expecting. it feels softer than the rental boards in the twisting motion. I also feel the terrain much better through the board and bindings. I've raced cars before and it now feels like a race car on rcomps in that i can feel the road/snow and the grip level. I can also now easily feel what it means to initiate a turn with the front foot first, then the back. the two feet can now twist and feel more independent than before. It felt really responsive, it reacted to my inputs very clearly. For example when turning when you rotate your front knee inwards and outwards, it turned like a ferrari. very nice. It was pretty icy out last night here on the Ice Coast and the fresh edges were awesome. I could definitely feel it clawing away and gripping surprisingly well.

I really like the Wedgie tech on the Ride bindings. Feels great and i think i'm going to widen my stance a little as well.

All in all, it felt very alive and responsive compared to all the crap i've ridden before. It was also in a lot of ways easier to use. All the fundamental techniques worked like a champ w/ this board. 


The only problem i see is that w/ this board and bindings combo, my soft Burton Poacher boots felt really soft. I don't know if i didn't have them laced up tight enough last night or what, but for the first time i'm starting to see a bit of a problem there. I got these boots brand new for $49 3 riding days ago so maybe now they're just loosening up.. i might need better boots at some point.

I'm super happy with this setup! I think i'm going to ride again Sunday and then Thursday. woot.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

im 6' 290 and ride the same size board as you have. size 12 boot. My favorit boots are k2 and flow. Flow being my newest ones. They both have great support for the ankles and have not softened up on me. The K2s have probably 45 days of boarding on them and the Flow have about 8 days on them, still like new. I make about 12 slope runs on blue would be average for a day..... I really did not like my burton boots, I have 2 pairs and used them each one day and sold them to some friends that seemed to like them. They were both smaller guys in the 5'8" 160-180 range......


----------

